# Red Hill, AL, 2 Females, abandoned



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Red Hill, AL is near Tallassee, AL. A friend of mine got a call about two GSDs and a non gSd that were left to fend for themselves and are just hanging out, not contained. Two different people are feeding them. My friend went up there Sunday morning to check them out and this is what she sent me:



> Quote:There are 2 black and tan sheps. Full blooded, not mixes, beautiful dogs. Both are females and he believes they have been spayed. One is older (6-7) ?, and has either been hit by a car or has the beginning signs of hip displaysia??? Her name is Wendy and she's very friendly. The other is Sasha, very scared, barked at us the whole time, but yet wanted to come up to me but never did. My guess is she's 3-4 years old. These dogs are close to the road and will eventually get hit. (When I arrived one of them was walking across the road) They have no place to get out of the weather just running loose. They are thin, but Steve said they look much better now than when he first started feeding them. I don't think Wendy will be any problem transporting but Sasha will probably have to be drugged first. I DESPERATELY need to find a rescue to take them. I would be willing to bring them to my house, but I'm leaving for Ohio on the 24th and wouldn't feel comfortable asking my pet sitter to take care of dogs she's never been around. Any help would be greatly appreciated. The guy that is feeding them absolutely won't let them go to a shelter.


I'll have to check and see if she took pics, she didn't send any.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor things! I hope someone can get them out of harms way!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

My friend has taken over feeding them in the mornings. She will try to get pics tomorrow. She said Sasha is warming up to her a little.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

My friend took these dogs home so they have shelter from the rain and won't get hit. We still need a rescue for them. Sasha is very sweet once she warms up to someone. I'll post pics later.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Here is the latest update from their new Guardian.



> Quote:I took Wendy, and Sasha to the vet today. Bo (Britt Vet) remembered Sasha and was pretty sure he spayed her. He also remembered Mr. XXXXXX coming in a long time ago with some sort of heartworm meds he got from Australia or somewhere. He didn't remember Wendy or the other dog. All three dogs have been spayed. The best he could determine is Wendy is around 10 years old, she has arthritic hips and knees. She's licking and has a sore on one knee probably due to it hurting her. She yelped when he was checking her hips. He advised against checking for heartworms at this point due to age and her health and said to give her aspirin and gluclosamine. Sasha is around 8 years old, heartworm positive (between medium and high range). That broke my heart. She has some cloudiness over her eyes but over-all she's in good health. All three were given rabies shots. I wormed them earlier this week and gave them a Capstar, and after giving them baths, they were happy tail wagging dogs! haha! I need your advise at this point:
> I now have 3 older dogs that probably don't have much chance of being adopted. I don't see any reason to start heartworm preventive given their age, etc. Do you know of any rescues or other organizations that would take these elderly dogs? What would you do if you were in my shoes?


I told her to put them on HW prevention anyway because it will keep the heartworms from getting worse and if Sasha has them the other one probably does. I also gave her Pam Cheatham's name and email addy since Pam is so good at rehabbing the seniors. I deleted all the info on the third dog that is not a GSD but if anyone wants it just pm me or email me.

BJ and I have a long history of helping GSDs on our own. She found a small gSD that she named Mona Lisa and when we couldn't get her into rescue, she placed her herself. She fostered Gracie (a.k.a. Swiffer), now Delilah, one of the straight leg pups from the litter in TN for me until she got to big to carry up and down the steps. She owns Destiny, one of the 5 dogs I got when I took Lilly in, the mother to the two pups that I sent to White Paws a couple of years ago. Destiny was one of the pups of the two litters she bred and when Destiny ended up with mr. BYB of WGSDs, she spayed her female and neutered her male and took Destiny back. 

If anyone can help her out with these two, please contact me or contact her directly at [email protected].


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Not sure which is which, I'm going to try and go see them at lunch time today.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I don't know what happened to the original owner, if he passed or if he moved off and left them.

If I had to guess, I'd say that in the picture of both of them, Wendy is in the foreground. I think the pic of one dog is Sasha.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

These dogs were so lucky to find such a wonderful guardian. I can't imagine how much work it is for her to take on three dogs. I hope someone can step up to help her with them. Thanks for the update, Dawn!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Yeah she already has three so it is more work, I should know! I think if we at least keep them on ivermec for HWs and some supplements for joint problems, they will feel much better and they will be eating good at BJs house.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Sasha is the darker one. 
Went to see them today, they are sweet and very happy to have some food and love. Original owner died and I guess grandaughter stayed at the house for some time taking care of the dogs until her mother came and got her and left the dogs. 
Wendy has bad hips and knees and she has a sore on one knee where she's been chewing. Missing a few teeth too. I have some more pics to load.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Update on Wendy and Sasha. Wendy was chewing on her bad knee so bad that B.J. felt it was best just to put her down.







. At least she was cared for and happy in the end of her life. Sasha is doing good but really needs somewhere to go. She is in the same pen with the other Non gsd dog and they are getting along just fine. Sasha is HW positive so we'd really like to find a rescue to take her in before Christmas. She is a sweet dog, just a little shy at the beginning.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Sasha needs a rescue or she will be going to the shelter. If she comes to my shelter I will still try to work on getting her to a rescue. I cannot take her or anyother dog right now, I'm searching for a new vet that I can afford.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dawn, how far is this from Gulfport, MS??? I used to volunteer with GSD Rescue of NC.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

About 4 hrs from where the dogs are which is about 45 minutes nE of me.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I've always wanted to got to Gulfport but I work on weekends, off on Mon and tues.

Let me know if you can take Sasha and I'll put you in touch with BJ. Email is probably fastest, I haven't been on here much lately.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not working right now, so I'm off ALL the time! What is your e-mail? Has an assesment been done? I currently have a 3 1/2 yo female and am curious as to her temperment.....


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Sasha is good with other dogs, not sure about cats. She was with Wendy and the non-gsd dog and they got along, well Wendy kind of picked on her. After Wendy was pts Sasha was put in the pen with the other dog and they are good buddies. Then BJ put her in with her dog Destiny and Sasha dug under the fence to get back in with her buddy. All the dogs she's been around are females so she should be fine. She's kind of shy so I doubt she'll be alpha.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Sasha is getting urgent. BJ just can't keep them much longer and she doesn't think they stand a chance of getting rescued. Sasha is 6-8 yrs old and HW + and some cloudiness in her eyes. 8 yrs old is not terribly old for a GSD, won't someone give her a chance.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!!!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

double bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

triple bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Sasha has found a home!






























Yippee for Sasha!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeeehaaaaa! Merry Christmas Sasha


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Yes a very Merry Christmas and she is now known as Noel.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations Sasha/Noel! A new beginning in a New Year.Thanks to all who helped this girl have a second chance.

______________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

